# Carb question



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok here's my second question since getting my 65. Owned about 3 weeks. It has a quadrajet on it now, and is running like crap. I suspect the previous owner had let it sit for a while. He told me he ran some sea foam through it. I am debating just getting this one rebuilt or going with an edelbrock or a holley. no intentions on racing, just want a good running car that will show some spunk when I want it to.

Any suggestions?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Run the Quadrajet! buy the book by Cliff Ruggles and rebuild it yourself, or find someone who KNOWS what he's doing. A properly set up Quadrajet will give you better upper end performance, better low end response and better fuel economy.


----------

